# '06 GTO header install issue



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi there everyone,
I'm doing a header install on my 06 GTO- they"re jba long tubes. I dropped the steering rack and removed the inner brace on the driver side - I didn't have to on the passenger side. The driver side is giving me some issues. After dropping the steering rack and removing that inner brace the header went right in from the bottom. The header is in the right place and the steering rack has been re bolted it up and the lines have been reattached as well as the brace reinstalled. The issue I'm having is getting the steering linkage reconnected to the steering rack itself. I read the manual on the car which I have, and it has a fairly good diagram but it seems to indicate that it goes in from the top - or, its just showing that the linkage goes there. So, the way I got it off was to pry it off after undoing the bolt and the clip. The linkage comes right down to where the attachment is to the steering rack, that little knob. But I cannot seem to get it back on. I was thinking of lightly connecting the knob and the linkage piece together with a small piece of tape so it'll stay in place and since I don't have to hold the linkage I could maybe use a pair of channel locks to to get it slipped back on to the knob or perhaps I could even use a long piece of wood dowel which I have
to pry it back on. Is there any trick or tricks that others could share with me as far as what they have done to get it reconnected? I really appreciate any help you guys could give me. Thanks, and have a good one!!


----------

